
51 enterprise startups to bet your career on in 2017 - endswapper
http://www.businessinsider.com/51-enterprise-startups-to-bet-your-career-on-in-2017-2016-11
======
endswapper
I think it will be interesting to look at this list again, a year from now, to
see how relevant each company is.

For fun, here is the list from last year:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/enterprise-startups-to-bet-
on...](http://www.businessinsider.com/enterprise-startups-to-bet-on-
in-2016-2015-11)

